

The Good Idea Lottery - jiaaro
http://jiaaro.com/the-good-idea-lottery

======
mikkel
This article really resonated with me - I have been trying an idea-a-day
experiment for the past couple of months and the key to this is, as you put:

"Most of your ideas will suck, but that's fine. Just write them all down.
Every. Single. Stinking. Idea."

This has led to some areas I never even considered exploring before, based on
ideas that at first glance seemed to be absolute garbage.

I even created an internal tool to help me write these ideas since writing on
a notepad wasn't cutting it - shameless plug: it's at www.255ideas.com and is
free to use.

